# Free Points?



## Ryan (Apr 9, 2009)

Had this link sent to me by a friend:

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/finance/837472/

It appears (and poke holes in this!) that it should be dead simple to order a massive number of coins (pay for them at face value, and free shipping), earn the points, deposit the coins and pay the bill.

What am I missing?


----------



## Upstate (Apr 9, 2009)

You are not missing anything. I have done a few orders and it works out fine. There is a massive thread on Flyertalk about this


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 9, 2009)

This is kind of an extreme way to do this... just buying money with your credit card cashing it and putting it into your checking account to pay off the balance.... I can't see AGR points being worth that.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 9, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> This is kind of an extreme way to do this... just buying money with your credit card cashing it and putting it into your checking account to pay off the balance.... I can't see AGR points being worth that.


I'd agree that it's a lot of work, but I'm sure that some of my AGR point maneuvers are just as convoluted. Example: "Honey, does your church take credit cards?" (The answer: yes.)


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 9, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> This is kind of an extreme way to do this... just buying money with your credit card cashing it and putting it into your checking account to pay off the balance.... I can't see AGR points being worth that.


I don't think it's going to matter if it's worth it or not any more. I just looked at the gov site and it indicated that the offer is only good until they're sold out. And guess what? They're sold out!  Now is there another coin with similar offers? Don't know! There might be!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 9, 2009)

It seems the periodically introduce new coins working their way through all the Presidents, so keep your eyes peeled for more!


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 9, 2009)

I remember having a conversation with someone (who will remain nameless) at the last AU Gathering who was doing that. His bank REALLY loved him showing up with a bag full of coins to deposit.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 9, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > This is kind of an extreme way to do this... just buying money with your credit card cashing it and putting it into your checking account to pay off the balance.... I can't see AGR points being worth that.
> ...


i just went to the mint website and under "direct ship program" that had at least one dollar coin (the native american dollar) available so i ordered $250 worth. good deal and i don't think we will have any trouble spending them.


----------



## sechs (Apr 10, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> This is kind of an extreme way to do this...


Not like getting a credit card so that you can get points in the first place....

Basically, you're trading the effort of dealing with the coins that you purchase for the points. I guess it depends on how you value your time.

I've earned enough points buying coins for at least one reward trip.


----------

